# Help me get out of my okinawan rut



## PastorFaulk (Aug 24, 2007)

This is for our Okinawan folks...

Jenn and I have been here for about a year now, and we find that we are getting into a rut with our eating. We go to the same 5 American and Japanese places all the time. Could yall help us get out of our rut? Please tell me of some good off base eats that are yalls favorites.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 24, 2007)

Wes,

Hey - I just heard from my former elder in CA that his daughter and her husband (a Marine) are moving out here in a month.

A few places we like:

Kitikaisans (sp?) - This is along Hwy 23. If you turn at a bowling pin you'll go to a sports complex and there's a restaurant on top of it. It has every Japanese and American food you can imagine and it's reasonable.

The Four Seasons - Tepanyaki

Peter's Place - That's pretty close to you. Turn right on 330 and it's directly on your right. Good Chinese food there and a really friendly couple.

The Garlic House is near our house just on the other side of the bridge to the left on your way to Church. Great food - mostly Italian knockoff but really good.

We went to a place the other day that had really good Soba. Ask the Thomases about that one. It's really close to Church.

Blessings!

Rich


----------



## SemperWife (Aug 24, 2007)

Wes,

The people to ask about this one are the Thomas', Kimie Kinjo, Linda Maezato, Dolce and even the Rodriguez'. They get out a lot.

I would also recommend the Soba place Rich mentioned. I was not into the soup-like Soba. However, this place uses freshly made noodles, a great broth and you can order it with delicious ribs on top. They call it Soki-Soba. I am a bit picky and I loved it. Jennifer may even like it.

I hope thats helpful.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Aug 24, 2007)

Which restaurants do you typically eat at Pastor Faulk? I'm no longer on Okinawa and haven't been there for a few years now but I remember the area pretty well and may be able to point out some of the places my family and I wen't when we were there.


----------

